# Youth Muzzleloader



## Wire (Nov 2, 2017)

Since my 12 yr old will be deer hunting this year with a muzzy tag, I was curious if they make specific youth muzzleloaders. A break action would be best since he shoots left handed. I have a cva accura v2 but it's too big for him.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm a southpaw and my Rem700ML is a righty, and it works for me just fine. In fact its easier to cap because I can see into the action vs tilting the rifle over.

-DallanC


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

CVA Wolf


----------



## Cruiser (Oct 4, 2020)

I bought a TC impact for my wife and kids to use. It has a removable spacer to adjust length of pull.
We have been happy with it.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Not sure how good these are, but a couple options:









Youth Traditions Buckstalker™ XT Rifle - .50 Caliber - RY72000840


Youth/Compact Traditions® Buckstalker™ XT Muzzleloader Rifle - RY72000840 - .50 Cal Break-Action Muzzleloader, Black Composite Stock with 24-inch Blued Barrel Finish. Best Prices, Free Shipping, Expert Advice!




muzzle-loaders.com













Traditions™ Youth Buckstalker XT Muzzleloader - .50 Cal Scope Combo - R5-Y72000840MZ


Traditions® Youth Buckstalker™ XT Muzzleloader Scope Package - R5-Y72000840MZ - .50 Cal Rifle with 3-9x40mm Scope & Case, Black Stock w 24-inch Blued Barrel Finish. Best Prices, Free Shipping, Expert Advice!




muzzle-loaders.com


----------



## Wire (Nov 2, 2017)

Thanks guys for giving me a few options. I appreciate it.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Whatever ML you decide on, just be careful to not run a heavy load in it. (I'm sure your aware of this already) Start off with a lighter grain bullet and charge and work up from there. You accomplish two important things here. 
1- Seasoning the barrel with 100+ rounds down it.
2- Your 12 year old will develop great shooting form and technique.


----------



## DIRTYS6X6 (May 19, 2021)

lefty here also. 45 paramount works great for me.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

I picked up a CVA Wolf last year for my 12-year old to use. Lightweight, break action, etc. Can get them for quite reasonable with a scope already mounted. Not sure how great it is, but my son harvested a deer with it, and then I lent it to a friend who harvested a buck with it on an any weapon unit that has some area that is primitive only. So that Wolf harvested the two deer last year with the Konus or whatever scope that came with it. 

If it were me, I'd get a muzzle loader that wasn't a youth, light weight even though the recoil would be a tad more, and then a bog bipod or something to shoot off of. That way it's not just a youth gun.


----------

